# Fractured Sacrum



## Fortune Cooki

In January 2012 I fractured my sacrum while snowboarding. This happened in Korea so they gave me 5 colorful pills to take daily for a week. I had no idea what those pills were, so I didn't take them. The pain in my tailbone lasted only about 4 days and only really hurt when I bent back too far, but that was very interesting pain. Now when I do certain moves in yoga I feel a hint of dull discomfort reminding me of what happened. I've seen videos of how the baby's head is supposed to press through the pelvic bone and somewhat push up against the sacrum. I am giving birth at a birthing center/hospital thingy, because it is my first time, but I am insisting on a natural birth. I have no idea how bad my tailbone is going to hurt while pushing. I'm pretty sure I'll be annoyed if it hurts too much and cave in to the drugs though. I hate the idea of drugs. The snowboarding trip was so not worth it, because I fell pretty early on, spent a lot of money to essentially injure myself. I didn't plan this pregnancy and have been learning along the way about everything. Realizing how much the tailbone is involved during the birthing process, yet wanting a natural birth. Did anyone's tailbone hurt even though it was fully in tact with no prior injuries?


----------



## Sam Pearson

I cant' say how you will go birthing but I broke my tail bone birthing my second dd and birthed twice after that no problems. It took around 2 months after birthing dd2 for my tail bone to stop being tender when I pushed on it. I actually didn't feel it break at the time...just felt (or perhaps heard) and big POP and then afterwards when the tenderness and swelling of childbirth subsided a few days later and my tail bone was hurting as much as ever that was when I recalled the POP and realised what had happened...so even if it does break again you might be like me and not really notice but be sore for a while afterwards.


----------



## Fortune Cooki

That sounds like fun. = )


----------



## Anthrogirl

I broke my tailbone pretty badly many years ago in a fall and then rebroke it when I had my second. I felt the break and heard it, but didn't find the pain as bad as the first time! Might have had something to do with sore lady parts! I pushed side-lying and delivered that way. My MW for this one has said that might have had something to do with the extra pressure and that it might not be a good idea to birth in that position again. But really, a broken tailbone (crappy as it is) is just a bit of a sideshow when you get to hang out with your new baby!


----------



## Fortune Cooki

Interesting. I was thinking a side-lying position could help avoid putting pressure on the sacrum and cause breakage. I still need to figure out what my positioning options are with my OB.


----------



## BunnyN

I found this video interesting:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BopvfDznpVY

It talks about the tailbone and the best positions.


----------



## Pixxie

I fractured mine as a kid so it had longer to heal but i had no issues at all x


----------

